# normal values



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all right guys/gals/other types:

i had this idea for a sticky at the beginning of this section that would be a quick reference for anyone looking at results from the vet and wondering "what does this all MEAN???"

so, does anyone know of a cool, easy-to-understand website/article/whatever, that has the normal values for basic bloodwork/urinalysis/whatever, and explains what abnormal values *could* mean?

this is all in the interest of encouraging well-informed questions and discussion from us, as clients, with the vets that treat our animals. i know connie (of course ) has what looks to me like a good site, let's see how many others are out there, and try to find one or more to put as a sticky at the front of this section. 

i'm looking forward to all kinds of info from this, so help me out here!!! (please??)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This one has a good chart, but I'd like better "side info" of what elevation variations might mean.

http://home.gci.net/~divs/disease/lab_tests.html#value

(Scroll UP on this link to see the thumbnail explanations.)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maren--you have NO input?????


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Connie, that was a great site. Only a couple of things really missing: 

elevated lipase is a great indication of pancreatitis, didn't see lipase on there

and it gave the normal ranges for some of the diff. types WBCs, but didn't explain them - like the kinds of parasites often indicated by abnormal eosinophil levels. 

i have a Heska client ed. brochure somewhere around here that does a really nice job of covering labwork. I'll see if I can find it and scan it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ann freier said:


> maren--you have NO input?????


LOL, actually no, other than posting that site on another pet-oriented forum I'm on because it was very helpful.


----------

